# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  [RESOLVED] 4 way handshake

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post this in but I have run into a bit of trouble in connecting my Raspberry Pi to the network. I scan for the networks and enter the password, etc and click "Connec" but I keep receiving the status "4 way handshake (station)". How do I resolve this and connect the Pi to the network?

Thanks,


Nightwalker83

----------


## Milk

Hi Nightwalker,
I have a copy of raspbian _jessie_ which until now has not been setup for wifi. I've just set it up now from the terminal and it seems to working fine. I followed this tutorial. I had to use the sudo ifdown wlan0 and sudo ifup wlan0 to nudge it into life once I had put the details into the config. I did this over the lan using PuTTY.

Hope this helps...

----------


## Nightwalker83

Although, to use Putty I would have to set up the Pi with access to the network?

----------


## Milk

Ahh, I was assuming a wifi setup. Do you have a router and an ethernet cable? To connect via lan all I do is plug the pi into the router then log into said router and look up the IP in the device list. In the past in more complicated networks I've used freeware to sniff out the device. i'm afraid I've no particular applications to recommend.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Ah, so I log into the router, look for the PI and attempt to connect to it rather than trying to connect via the PI itself?

----------


## Milk

Sort of, possibly, I'm afraid I made a bunch of assumptions about what you are trying to do and what you have working already.

This is what I think you have...
You have just bought a Pi 2 and want to connect to it from your laptop. 
You have a monitor, mouse and network cable plugged into the Pi but no keyboard, I assumed you were running it headless i.e. just a network cable.
You have a typical home network with a router running a DHCP server to provide IP addresses to devices on the home network. 

To connect the Pi to your home network you just need to plug it into the router. The router should automatically assign an IP to the Pi which you can then use to connect to it from the laptop. Finding out what this IP is more challenging, if you had a keyboard you could use ifconfig from a terminal. Without a keyboard (or monitor) one way would be to login to the router and search for the Pi in the list of connected devices. 

It is possible to connect the Pi straight into the laptop but this is a bit more complicated because there is no DHCP server to assign addresses. Strictly speaking the cable should also be wired differently (crossover rather than patch) although in practice most modern network adapters are clever enough to work this out.

 :Wink:

----------


## Nightwalker83

I have  a PI with wireless dongle that is sometimes plugged in to the tv monitor. I use the tv monitor for watching foxtel and movies via my laptop hence why the PI is only sometimes connected up to the monitor, the monitor only has two HDMI inputs but I need three to use the PI as well. Thus, I was wondering if it were possible to access the PI via he network and use the keyboard, mose and monitor of my PC to access the PI instead?

----------


## Milk

As you might have noticed I've just been talking about terminal access.

I've not set anything up myself but I understand there are numerous ways to set up remote desktop access. Here is a tutorial for one.

It can also be set up as a headless media server where it can be accessed it from a browser or media client. Tutorial. 

Without a keyboard terminal access is probably still a good start. If the wifi setup GUI is not working then I recommend trying what I posted in post #2. This will still require you to physically connect the Pi to the router with a cable for that initial PuTTY session.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Logging on to the PI there is no ip address listed on the start up screen nor is it list on the network configuration screen under "Current Status" in the the "WiFi Configuration" section.

Edit:

After some research I discovered that I need to download the drivers for my particular version of PI that I am running.

Damn! It looks like those drivers are no longer available because I keep receiving "error 404" when copy and pasting  the particular parts of the link I require.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Finally managed to set the PI up with access to the network and internet. Required a fresh  install of the operating system to do it though. However, there was no messing around with the configuration files required which, is what I thought it required since it did not with the original operating system I had on there. Although, I am now able to access the PI via my laptop or desktop machines via the Remote Desktop whick is good.

----------

